# First long trip with 2 dogs



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

We travelled for a year round Europe with our old dog, Charlie, and we took Pommie, the lurcher who we got after Charlie died, to Germany in 2014, but next week will be our first long trip with two dogs.

Ours is a panel van, so not a huge beast to convey us and two lurchers. We've done a trial run and all went well, but we had good weather so were not cramped inside much.

Keeping them on a lead for most of the time will be our main issue, as, being sighthounds, we tend not to let them off anywhere unfenced. They'll be happy as long as we let them lounge on the bed!

Lesley


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Lovely picture, Lesley. Good luck with your trip. I travel in a coachbuilt with one small dog, and find that crowded enough!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Lesleykh said:


> Hi,
> 
> We travelled for a year round Europe with our old dog, Charlie, and we took Pommie, the lurcher who we got after Charlie died, to Germany in 2014, but next week will be our first long trip with two dogs.
> 
> ...


 We have always had rescued sight hounds so I know the problems. We are down to two dogs now a whippet and a Bull Lurcher and as you say they need a run now and then so campsite dog walks don't quite work. Good luck with the walk/runs hope all is successful. :smile2:


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

This year, we did our first overseas trip with our Sasha, an 18 month old Cavachon. She is extremely well behaved and travels well but even in our size of MH it was still on occasions, when it rained, a squeeze. That said now we know she travels well and has her own place in the MH she will be with us no matter where we travel.

One thing we did notice was that dogs are accepted far more widely in public areas, restaurants than UK which again made the trip far more pleasurable.

Ian


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We always travel with two dogs and take them pretty much everywhere.

The biggest surprise was in Germany. We went shopping with two German friends and their dogs, so four people and four dogs. The ladies wanted to go into a department store for a look round so, having no interest in shopping, I aid I'd stay outside with the dogs. "Why would you do that?" our friend asked "Dogs are welcome everywhere" and they pretty much are in Germany.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

erneboy said:


> We always travel with two dogs and take them pretty much everywhere.
> 
> The biggest surprise was in Germany. We went shopping with two German friends and their dogs, so four people and four dogs. The ladies wanted to go into a department store for a look round so, having no interest in shopping, I aid I'd stay outside with the dogs. "Why would you do that?" our friend asked "Dogs are welcome everywhere" and they pretty much are in Germany.


That's great. We've travelled in Germany many times and just assumed they'd be like the UK about dogs, so have never even tried to take a dog in a shop. Rob lived there too, but didn't have a dog at that time, so never noticed dogs being in shops. It's funny, you never see some things until you are in a poition to properly experience them.

Lesley


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We travelled all over Europe with two dogs a few years ago. We full timed for a while. One dog was a lurcher and the other a small, elderly cross breed. We got the latter when he was nine years old and he was completely untrained. It was a steep learning curve for him to get his motorhome legs I can tell you. Just got him right and he popped his clogs poor little fella.


The most important thing we taught them was to not move from the bench seat when we stopped. They were not allowed off it until told they could "go". It made life so much less stressful.


Our latest rescue is a little more challenging. He finds life very exciting and can't wait to get on with it. He will get there (sigh).
Enjoy your travels.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Or maybe not patp 

8+ years the hound from hell has not got there 

His predecessors did 

He settles easily in the MH

His highlights, wind down the window, stop, anyone approaching 

Nothing calms him at those moments he loses it completely 

So we shove him in the garage if we are able to anticipate that 

He has his own window and bed in there 

And I'm tempted to let him travel there>> 

To save us the stress 

Sandra


----------

